# KooKs big thread of Pictures.



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Going to start a single thread and update it of all the pictures I take of him. Currently he is 3 months old (on the 15th) and his name is Maximanko (Maxi for short). He is a purebread Chocolate European Burmese.

(9 weeks)

























(10 weeks)

















































(12 weeks)









(Playing with the mouse on the computer screen, then watching a movie with me)

































(13 weeks)
(Feelin fancy after eating my spaghetti :? )

























(Look at mah bellah!)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How cute!!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

He is so adorable. His colors seem very rare! So cute! :wink:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Wow, he is stunning... I love his color, and his features are so well-defined. Gorgeous! Looks like he is going to be a strong, athletic kitty too - looks at those sinewy paws 8O 

The picture of him apnea-sleeping in your crotch is hilarious, btw!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He is beautiful. I loved the pic of him in the hoodie hood.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a cute kitten!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

He's so adorable! I love his little face!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hard to believe this is the kitty your Mom "sprung" on you. Your bond with Maxi is obvious. :luv

He's just adorable and gorgeous and so loveable.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

what a cutie


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart Oh dear... he's soooooooooooo cute... :heart


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Maxi is an absoute :luv gorgeous little Burmese boy! Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

opps!!!!  but he deserves a double post! :wink:


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

incredibly adorable!! i love the pictures where he's sleeping in your lap, it looks like he just passed out in the middle of playing


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Wow, he is so adorable!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

WE... NEED... MORE... PICS!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Um, can I have him? I'll give you 6 in exchange. :wink:


----------



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Updated pictures (added watching movie at 12 weeks).


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Has good taste in TV Show's.


----------



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Updated: Week 13

Top Gear, quite possibly one of the greatest shows ever.


----------



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Updated: Belly picture


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl she is!!! :heart


----------



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Boy :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I so love him.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I love this little guy, he is such a stunner! 

You should post new pictures in a new post within this same thread though, it would make it easier for us to look at them, without having to load all the old ones :wink:


----------

